# legal covenants Re chickens



## Rhiannon (Dec 28, 2008)

hi there, we're just moving into a new build with a large garden and have really wanted to adopt a couple of ex battery hens from the bhwt. we're restricted by a covenant that says 
" Not to keep or feed or permit to be kept or fed on the property animals other than normal household domestic pets"
weve asked the man in the sales office but he doesnt know if this covers chickens.
Im wondering if anyone has come across this before and are chickens counted as 'normal' domestic pets?
Im only planning on having 2-3 and I dont think they would be a pest to the neighbours!

any thoughts???


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 28, 2008)

anyone????


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

this is a really interesting one, as people used to keep chickens and rabbits for food I would've thought u'd be ok, but as it uses the word "domestic" this would indicate not chickens under current use of the word domestic. 

How old is ur house? is this a recent covenant ie after the house was built? 

Also is this stipulate on the land registry plans, or just the sales documents?

Has ur house been part of a larger estate, ie was ur building sold off with this covenant? if so can who sold it and do they still have an interest in the property ie live near by?

Also sales people will avoid answering questions as best as they can do not trust them!! (unless u get something in writing from them! also tell them u are not interested unless they find this out they will work harder for their commission) 

Do any of the neighbors have this covenant? or would they mind? (if not you could draft something in writing for them to sign just to watch ur back) 

As long as no 1 local will kick up a fuss you should be ok


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

It might be possible to argue exactly what is a pet. I know in the horse community there is an argument for family horses to be 'pets' not farm animals or food animals. But chickens are bred for food in this country whereas horses aren't. Check it out with your solicitor in the questions for information and search, they should be able to advise you


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

I live in a new build estate. They are very strict about various things like commercial vehicles, caravans etc. I didnt even check on chickens but i bet its there!

Our 4 dont annoy anyone although they do get very excited when the car pulls up and go mad clucking. Give you neighbours eggs every now and then and dont get a cockeral!!! These things are only enforced when people complain.


----------



## sami (Apr 5, 2009)

I've just finished a college course on Animal Management, and during this, I was told that a Domestic animal is one that is kept/bred by people for a purpose.

Such as companion animals etc, their purpose is to keep us company, pleasure etc.

According to this, I would count chickens as a domestic animal.. they've been bred and kept by people for years for meat and eggs..

The free dictionary says: _domestic animal - any of various animals that have been tamed and made fit for a human environment_

So I'd call Chickens a domestic animal 

Source: domestic animal - definition of domestic animal by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------

